# Doctor calls for greater attention to female GI health



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Doctor calls for greater attention to female GI health*By Gina DelfaveroBLAIRSVILLE DISPATCHFriday, January 25, 2008 BLAIRSVILLE--It's a common misconception that colon cancer afflicts mostly men. That's not true, and Dr. Rachelle Johns, a gastroenterologist with Excela Health, would like to see more women come forward and take steps to ensure their colorectal health--namely by scheduling a colonoscopy. The complete article is posted here


----------

